# Black gar?....



## Alan in GA (Jul 24, 2012)

Went to the family cabin {Lake Sinclair} this past weekend and saw a black gar cruising the shoreline. My SIL said she and the neighbor see it often and it is always cruising the shoreline for food. Did not have my cell phone camera with me but it definately was black, at least on his back! Ever catch a 'black' gar? This one was about 4' long.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 24, 2012)

They're common in some lakes. I've shot a lot of them bowfishing.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 24, 2012)

Harding is loaded with them..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Always wanted a biggun fer the wall


----------



## Coenen (Jul 24, 2012)

I've seen one before in Lanier, this may be "kid" memory taking over, but I remember the black body made him look like he had some freaky glowing green eyes.  I agree with Hankus, a big one would make for a very cool trophy.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 24, 2012)

My partner has caught one in hartwell. There seem to be more that are black on there back.


----------



## cartersvillealex (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never personally seen them, but I have heard that the black will somewhat rub off of them when caught.  I wonder if it is not some kind of algae that grows on them when they are sunning???


----------



## krazywayne (Jul 27, 2012)

My gf caught one Wednesday. First one I had ever seen! Crazy looking actually! Picture does no justice to how BLACK this thing was


----------



## xs5875 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very beautiful....









.....er....fish you have there...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 27, 2012)

cartersvillealex said:


> I've never personally seen them, but I have heard that the black will somewhat rub off of them when caught.  I wonder if it is not some kind of algae that grows on them when they are sunning???



Nope, it don't rub off at all, it's the natural color of the fish. Most of the black ones are females.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 27, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> My gf caught one Wednesday. First one I had ever seen! Crazy looking actually! Picture does no justice to how BLACK this thing was


If I may be so bold, there are a couple of nice catches in that picture.


----------



## krazywayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Coenen said:


> If I may be so bold, there are a couple of nice catches in that picture.



I agree! That is a compliment and I appreciate it. You should see some of the looks we get on the lake. LOL  Guys cannot believe a pretty lady fishes and does all the nasty stuff (bait up, remove hook, and hold the fish) I got a keeper!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool looking black gar. I agree also, it would make a great mount.


----------



## nadroj18 (Oct 29, 2012)

Energy said:


> They are worth quite a bit alive and unharmed.  Sometimes the black does come off- This is their "slime coat" that all fish have.  Sometimes with gars it turns black, if so the fish isn't a true black one.  Once this is gone the fish are just normal colored.  The true black ones are usually blind but still valuable.  If you ever find a true black one and it has both it's eyes and the color doesn't rub off- you hit the lottery.  If you find one post it on aquabid or email me- either way it could pay your mortgage for a month.



They want them live? What do these people want them for?


----------



## Coenen (Oct 29, 2012)

Is anyone else suddenly much more interested in fishing for gar?


----------



## EClass (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Always wanted a biggun fer the wall



My son likes to catch gar. They aren't black but are notable in size. Don't have the pic anymore but the same night on Aug, he caught one 36" or so that was very green. Not alge green.

Practicing catch and release, he regrets not keeping the one last April. 55", 25#

One he caught Aug. that was 46", 18#.


----------



## Energy (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice fish! A foot longer and he would be looking up to it.


----------

